# Tecumseh OHH60-71157C Power Sport Motor



## yazookid1987 (Jul 19, 2005)

Greetings from memphis tn!!!!! Just checking to see if anyone on here has any knowledge about these motors. Bought a carter go-cart with one of these engines on it about a month ago and previous so-called friend said it had one problem. (WHAT A JOKE)!!!!! Go-cart would not idle so i replaced the throttle shaft (badly worn and very loose). I just knew this would fix the problem but it will not come back to and idle, checked throttle shutter fine. Governor was rigged but would run, tried to fix this and am worse off than i was. Note governor shaft does seem to have alot of wear on it, how expensive is this to fix or is there a bushing you can use to take up excessive slack?? Does the shaft usely wear the block when i wears out?? Note go cart will run but it runs on cruise control running to fast. Seems to me the trottle shaft does not have enough tension but the spring on the shaft seems to be okay. Can you wrap this sping aroune the throttle shaft Twice. NOTE: SORRY SO LONG , JUST READY TO THROW THIS CART IN THE MISSISSIPPI RIVER AND LET THE FISH MAKE A REEF OUT OF IT!!!!!!!!! Thanks for any help out there, $60 an hour does not make to much sense when you can by a new engine on ebay for $189 if you know what i mean.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well, if it was me i would buy a new engine for it, replace that tecumseh with something better, briggs intek maybe? the spring can be worn out pretty good. seem good, but won't just do what it use to.


----------



## yazookid1987 (Jul 19, 2005)

Which spring are you talking about? The throttle shaft spring that brings the shaft back to idle or the governor spring??


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

governor spring.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

I have to agree with bugman....dumping money into a Tecumseh (I refer to them as "to-suckys") is a lost cause. You should consider getting another engine.


----------

